# New FSWP



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This is Hari from India , 

I would like to thanks all the members of this great group and pls showing the same interest. Thank you

If i creating new thread is not good , kindly forgive me

I have two question from my end and feel will be lucky enough to get ideas from you usual.

Reg Education :-

my Structure goes like this - 

10Th -> Diploma ( 3yrs ) -> B.Tech (4yrs ) - But i directly joined the 2nd year of B.Tech since i have done my 3yrs Diploma. My question is whether this will create any problem if i process for WES ? Kindly confirm.

Reg Work :-

I am working for an Canadian company for the last 6 months from India ( have proper Agreement + salary credit to bank ) , Do i have any chance where i can showcase this to get the extra 10points , if not can i request them a Job Offer , company is register but not in LMA.

I am almost getting 67 - 68points without the arranged job offer ,just asking whether i can use these things.

Kindly reply


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> This is Hari from India ,
> 
> I would like to thanks all the members of this great group and pls showing the same interest. Thank you
> 
> ...


Hi hari

I had raised the same question for education as i have done b.tech after diploma..
Have you been through your credential assessment?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> This is Hari from India ,
> 
> I would like to thanks all the members of this great group and pls showing the same interest. Thank you
> 
> ...


Hi hari

Any reply please????

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------

